# Has anyone used LONGEVITY MIG welders before?



## bobby87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys
Im looking for a Mig welder. and need suggestions. I found a company online called LONGEVITY. has anyone heard of them before bc I haven't. 

They offer the best prices and warranty I've seen online, but I'm not sure it will work without problems. How dependable is this company? im iffy bc i see their stuff is made overseas. I was hoping for any kind of feed back on them if anyone's dealt with them.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never heard of them. I picked up a cheap jobsmart mig welder from tractor supply last year & it does great for small stuff, thinner metals. And for only $100

What all are you planning on welding?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

never heard of them. if cost is an issue, than try HF or Northern Tool. their prices are hard to beat , and their warranties are great. i got a NT mig welder a couple years ago and have had zero problems with it. infact NT took a $100 dollars off just because i said i was going to get a HF. cant beat that kind of service. I also bought a Hobart Airforce plasma cutter from NT and they re-instated the expired sale price on it for me. i have had zero problems with that as well. i use both of them regularly for light and medium work. cost/ value/ warranty, HF and NT are hard to beat. IMO i would get a HF or NT over the one you were looking at. you wouldnt want anything cheaper in price than what they offer.


----------

